# How can I know that I'm hacked?



## nadpach (Aug 4, 2011)

Dear, 

would you plz tell me if there is a way to know that I'm hacked?

Best Regards
Nader


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 5, 2011)

What is happening that makes you suspect it?


----------



## nadpach (Aug 5, 2011)

Thx cheryl,

While browsing the net, I feel that the windows are so slow while moving or even dragging.......like someone who is spying on my IMac......

I tried using the terminal: typed (w) first...then typed (netstat) ....

But actually I don't understand it.
Can I send you this terminal to check it for me?
That would be so grateful ...

If there is any other solution, plz tell me

Best Regards
Nader


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 6, 2011)

Slow moving windows are more of an indication that your machine needs more memory or that you have too many apps open and running with the amount of memory you have installed....or your hard drive doesn&#8217;t have enough free space. 

Have you tried restarting your iMac? Do you shut it down each time you are done using it, or do you leave it on 24/7? 

p.s. do not start a new thread. Click on the Post Reply that is under my response or just type in the Quick Reply box at the very bottom of this page.


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 6, 2011)

First use that dashboard application WhoisConnected and see if anyone is connected to you Mac. 

Lastly run some software maintenance on you Mac. Run a cache cleaning program like Yasu or Onyx and run all the cache cleaning routines and let the program reboot your Mac. Then upon that reboot manually reboot again to completely rebuild your shutdown/startup system cache. 

This kind of cache cleaning maintenance IHMO should be done about once every three months. This will keep OS X running almost like new.


----------

